# Advice (hacking series2)



## EmptyH (Oct 18, 2006)

I currently have a series 1 tivo, hacked with TivoWebPlus and tystudio. I also have a Series 2 (TCD540080). I've spent about 3-4 hours running google searches and reading various forums trying to get the information I want, but it's really difficult to piece together. So here's what I ultimately want from a TiVo unit:


TivoWebPlus
tystudio (or tytools)
The ability to put video on my TiVo (the only way I know of now is with the HMO and Galleon)

So here are my questions:

Is there anything I can do to put video on my Series 1?
Am I able to hack my TCD540080 to get TivoWebPlus, tystudio, access to the shell, etc?
If #2 is impossible, what model would you recommend buying on eBay for the hacks I want? A TCD240040? 

I'm comfortable doing the hacks (along with hard drive size upgrade) if I can find a decent (recent) guide - but all of that information seems to be scattered over so many places and of varying ages that it scares me to attempt it right now. Is there a good, recent guide available anywhere?

Thanks!


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

EmptyH said:


> Is there anything I can do to put video on my Series 1?


I believe that with a TurboNet card, one can mfs_ftp shows onto a S1 TiVo (not positive about this).


> Am I able to hack my TCD540080 to get TivoWebPlus, tystudio, access to the shell, etc?


Not without soldering a new PROM.


> If #2 is impossible, what model would you recommend buying on eBay for the hacks I want? A TCD240040?


Yes, TCD2x0xxx should do you fine. You could even go for a TCD140xxx, but that has USB 1.1 ports (which limits the speed of network transfers).


----------



## EmptyH (Oct 18, 2006)

puffdaddy said:


> Yes, TCD2x0xxx should do you fine. You could even go for a TCD140xxx, but that has USB 1.1 ports (which limits the speed of network transfers).


Sounds good. Is there a good guide to hacking (gaining access to bash, telnet, and ftp) TCD2x0xxx models with the most current versions of the Tivo software? I've found several good guides to installing a larger hard drive, but the info about further hacking is spread out in so many places with so much ambiguous or wrong or outdated information interspersed amongst it that I don't feel confident that I know exactly what I need to do.

Thanks again.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Good question, I'm not aware of any concise guides for hacking a SA S2. I think that most SA S2 users of this forum would reap little benefit from hacking, in that the stock TiVo already provides all the functionality they desire (HMO, MRV, TTG, etc.). That's why you found mostly posts on installing larger drives.

If you really want to gain access to a SA S2, then I would suggest heading to a different site altogether. Google "killhdinit" and take the first link, and then read for days.


----------

